# My New Addition



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

Newby here so please bare with me.

My pygmy gave birth to 1 buckling this afternoon, her first as well as mine.  He suckled a little here and there, I didn't think it was enough so I milked some out and tried giving it to him with a baby bottle.  He only took about 1/2 ounce.  He is mostly lying in the corner of the stall sleeping.  Is this normal for a new born?

I have only had my goats for about 2 1/2 months. When I got her I was told she might be with kid.  I thought OK, I can do this.  But I have been on pins and needles for the last month while she has practiced to Doe Code with excellence.

Am I just being paranoid or do I need to intervene and get him to drink more of this milk I milked from her?


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

I know everyone loves pictures!  We named him Gizmo.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

That's very normal for a newborn
Being born is hard work and they do sleep a lot the first few days

And they suckle for short intervals
Half ounce is pretty good for one a few hours old

If he is nursing periodically and clearly getting the teat in his mouth and suckling it I'm sure he is ok

Keep a close eye for a day

Is it very hot where you are at?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

mspj said:


> I know everyone loves pictures!  We named him Gizmo.


Cute
He looks like a big boy
Do you know how much he weighs?


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

He weighs 6 lbs. I weighed him on a package scale, only thing I have.


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

Not hot here, will be in the upper 60's tonight.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 10, 2015)

I wouldn't be to stressed about it. Like OFA said they do sleep a lot. Just make sure the kid is able to stand, he may be wobbly at first but if he absolutely will not move that is when you should be concerned. Also listen to his breathing, make sure he isn't raspy.

Watch his belly, if it is sunken in and he is crying a lot then he may not be getting enough.

Make sure you did his cord in iodine.

He is a cutie!  A big boy too! Congrats!


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 10, 2015)

They typically eat just a little at a time. Their tummy is still getting used to functioning, so be patient. Just keep an eye on him. He should start to fill out slowly.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

6 lbs is a big boy 
60s that's great


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

He does get up and walk/wobble. Mom is very attentive and he is taking the teat for a few seconds at a time. I was able to get almost 5 ounces from mom so I will keep that just in case. It just worried me that he was only sucking for very short periods at a time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

mspj said:


> He does get up and walk/wobble. Mom is very attentive and he is taking the teat for a few seconds at a time. I was able to get almost 5 ounces from mom so I will keep that just in case. It just worried me that he was only sucking for very short periods at a time.


Definitely keep the colostrum
If he doesn't seem to be doing well in 24 hours goats can still benefit from colostrum for a couple of days
I'm sure he is fine
Congrats and welcome to the world of goats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

One other thing 
Even if he is doing great you may need to milk her out some more tomorrow because he will not drink all she produces
You can freeze that colostrum 
And a single buck will tend to just nurse one side so after a couple of days you may want to milk her out twice a day if you can
They will get lopsided


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

Will be building a milking stand tomorrow! Had to have the DH hold her while I sat beside her on the ground to milk her.  Will I be able to do anything with the milk when I milk her to keep her from getting lopsided, or should I just let the cats & chickens have it?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

Generally speaking the milk isn't drinkable for a week or maybe longer 
Maybe less for some
Freeze the first milking at least 
After that the only way to know is to taste it


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

How long will the milk last in the freezer?  This is my only doe so no more babies for awhile.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2015)

mspj said:


> How long will the milk last in the freezer?  This is my only doe so no more babies for awhile.


I do not know how long frozen Colostrum would be good
Maybe someone else can answer


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats !


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounds normal.  Congrats on the goat baby!!


----------



## mspj (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'll get more pictures tomorrow, he is just so stinking cute.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 10, 2015)

After 10 days or so DRINK THAT MILK!  Pygmy milk is delicious.  

Also - hang on to that doe.  Any pygmy first freshener that can deliver a 6 lb baby without assistance is worth hanging on to!

Congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats on the cutie. The colostrum will last for a year in the freezer. Good to have in case you need it next year.


----------



## mspj (Jul 11, 2015)

Morning update - Gizmo is up walking (less wobbling) and suckling. Staying close to mom.  Should I open the gate and let her taking him out or keep them inside the barn for today.  I also have 4 1/2 month old buckling twins (my first goats) that have the stall next to the new mom.  They all have their own outside area so the 4 month olds cannot get to them.


----------



## mspj (Jul 11, 2015)

He's eating today. 

Only on one side so I milked out the other, got almost 8 ounces.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

Glad he's doing well
Do you have a good picture of your doe you can post ?
Full side shot without the baby?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 11, 2015)

It probably wont hurt to give them another day or so in a smaller area to let them bond.

Very cute, glad he is doing well!


----------



## mspj (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's Mom's side shots, as best as I could get them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2015)

She looks more like a Nigerian Dwarf than a Pygmy


----------



## mspj (Jul 12, 2015)

When I got her I was told Pygmy. After your comment I have been doing a lot of research and I think your right. Plus with the amount of milk I'm getting from just one side makes me think so for sure.  I am getting about 8 ounces at each milking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you're right.  As a long-time pygmy breeder I can say that she doesn't match any of the breed specific markings that are required to be recognized as a pure pygmy.  Also, her head isn't 'typical' for a pygmy either.  BUT - she is really cute and it sounds like she's going to be a great little goat for you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm thinking ND too. 

Like FEM said, she is adorable, a good mom and kidded a 6lb kid! If you like her I think shes a keeper!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 12, 2015)

You should change the title of your post from " Need Help ASAP"
To something like " My New Addition"


----------



## mspj (Jul 16, 2015)

Title changed. Both mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 16, 2015)

mspj said:


> Title changed. Both mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## mspj (Jul 16, 2015)

I probably should have changed it to My New Addiction.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 16, 2015)

mspj said:


> I probably should have changed it to My New Addiction.



, we all should probably have that title!


----------

